# ECHO SRM-210 Weedeater



## Rey (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey all - I have an ECHO SRM-210 Weedeater that is at least 7 years old. Just recently, I have had a problem where when open up the throttle the engine slows down and dies on me. I have done the following:

1) Changed the fuel filter, air filter, and spark plug.
2) Cleaned the carbuerator ZAMA RB-6
3) Cleaned the spark arrestor
4) Cleaned the muffler

I started it up with the muffler off and in ran a little better, but still cut out on me when I opened the throttle.


Any ideas on what to try next?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

You may need to replace the gaskets/diaphragms in the carb. Are there any other numbers on the carb? The H speed adjustment may need to be adjusted.


----------



## Rey (Sep 8, 2012)

Not sure what the H speed adjustment is. The only adjustment that I can find is the idle.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.I'm not familiar with your machine,but,a Google search shows that you have a Zama Rotary carb and it does not have an L (low speed)or H (high speed) adjustment screw.I could not find an RB-6 carb on Zamas site.Here are a few links that may help you with your problem.If the machine is 7 years old,you will undoubtedly need new diaphragms.From what I could find,a Zama RB-107 (rebuilding kit) is the correct part number for the carb you have.Look at the Zama site to find your carb and verify the correct kit you need.Hope this helps






http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/TechGuide_2007.pdf

http://www.zamacarb.com/pdfs/QuickKit_CR2010.pdf

http://www.zamacarb.com/tsf_disassemblyrb.html


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I could not find that carb on the Zama site either. I found it was a rotary type carb and was not sure of the H and L adjustments. I "assumed". I would defiantly do a rebuild kit.


----------

